# cut glove



## chinacats (Dec 9, 2014)

Anyone use a cut glove while sharpening/finishing? 
After a 2am visit to the ER, I'm beginning to think it may be a good investment.:lol2:

Also curious if anyone knows something that works better than CA glue?


----------



## WingKKF (Dec 9, 2014)

No, but if you would tell us in detail how you managed to cut yourself while sharpening, you could save someone else from the same fate.


----------



## mark76 (Dec 9, 2014)

I wrote a blog post on it: http://moleculepolishing.wordpress.com/2012/08/12/554/


----------



## glestain (Dec 9, 2014)

Like it!


----------



## chinacats (Dec 9, 2014)

Fair enough. I was foolishly free hand sanding to refinish my Tanaka. Sandpaper slipped and OUCH!¡! 

Didn't seem too bad at first. I put good pressure and held it for about ten minutes before I tried to apply the glue. Bleeding so bad that the glue did nothing. Waited twenty more minutes and this time I poured out a small puddle on a piece of paper for one more try. This didn't help either (other than for my own entertainment) so back to pressure. My car is a stick shift so as it was I couldn't drive--called 911 and got the paramedics to wrap it up enough that I could drive to the ER. At this point (over an hour later) when the nurse unwrapped it, the blood was still flowing freely. 

I only got four stitches and wound up feeling rather foolish ...hence the question about the cut glove/glue.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 9, 2014)

:needpics:needpics:needpics


----------



## Roger (Dec 9, 2014)

Two weeks ago while I was polishing my 270mm Gyuto on some wet/dry sandpaper, I injured myself catching the heel inside my thumb while flipping the knife over. Took me more than a week to recover partial usage of my right hand but luckily I managed to stop the bleeding on my own with a good three hours of pressured bandage.

I usually wear theses : 







They are very comfy, it's the MAPA brand. They are coton lined, washable, water resistant, give a good grip and good feeling while sharpening. I have 5 pairs of them hanging around my sharpening table. I like to use them 30 minutes maximum and use the next pair because like all gloves they get saturated with sweat witch takes 2 days to dry after, I hang them with pegs on copper hooks to let the inside open and exposed to dry. 

That's one important concern if you are going to do extensive sharpening sessions. It's very important to have a great feeling when you wear your gloves. I tested a whole bunch of different brands and theses are the best to use for almost any task. Non lined gloves are a slippery pain after 5 minutes and most gloves are too stiff and rigid.

They are not extremely thick but it's not thin either, a very good compromise, the main selling point for me is comfort. It's not going to prevent me from stabbing or slicing myself if I'm trying to, but I usually don't. I'm not getting careless just because I wear gloves. With the last event, theses are now a must wear. There is no way I'm taking any more risks for my hands, it's too annoying not being able to handle anything when you're injured.


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 9, 2014)

mark76 said:


> I wrote a blog post on it: http://moleculepolishing.wordpress.com/2012/08/12/554/



Nice post!


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 9, 2014)

Any cut resistant glove with a rubber glove over it will work just fine. I find that the inexpensive yellow kevlar gloves will stop a single slice, but the glove itself will be damaged in the process. I have these gloves, and they have received several cuts with no apparent damage. They won't do much to stop a sharp knife tip, though.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 9, 2014)

Apologies Chris, I know better...:biggrin:

The culprit and victim...I'm going to just do this right and make a jig for future use.


----------



## TheOneHawk (Dec 9, 2014)

Work requires us to wear cut gloves while using knives but I find it really hard to sharpen knives with any gloves on, nevermind a thick kevlar one.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 9, 2014)

Congrats Jim, it's purty! 
It's always a cheap buzz if you chug some beers after losing a decent amount of blood.


----------



## mark76 (Dec 9, 2014)

Zwiefel said:


> Nice post!



Thanks!


----------



## chinacats (Dec 10, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> Congrats Jim, it's purty!
> It's always a cheap buzz if you chug some beers after losing a decent amount of blood.



Beers, blood loss and hydrocodone. :dazed:

As to the glove, there's no way I could use one to sharpen but for what I was doing, it would have been wise. Again, this will force me to improve my setup. I got some ideas from Rottman about a jig and believe that is the smart way to proceed.

The gloves posted all look like they'd be helpful, but if I use sandpaper on a blade before I build a jig then I'll be wearing an old motorcycle glove. 

Cheers


----------



## WingKKF (Dec 10, 2014)

Ugh, next time I sandpaper a knife I think I'll lay the blade flat in my cutting board with the edge away from me and use a sanding block of some sort.


----------



## panda (Dec 13, 2014)

Glove... What da fark!? Just be more careful, and use a barrier like a scrunched up rag for protection as you would using a mandoline.


----------

